
Choosing a web dev platform: Rails or PHP? - nreece
http://blog.shlang.com/post/70877607/web-dev-rails-php
======
mattdennewitz
its been said a million times already, but its just not fair to compare a
framework to a language. rails is like a well-assembled toolbox, php is like
the tool factory.

------
vyrotek
Asp.net MVC

